# Anyone Serious Trail of Painted Ponies Collectors?



## pamk (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi. I was just wondering if anyone collected painted ponies...I do and it sure is addicting!!! I also buy/resale them...and have $$$$ on Ebay...My favorite are the "hat" ponies (ones that have cute hats on)...i.e. Patrol Pony, Fireman Pony, Van Gough, Boot Scootin Horsey, etc.

There was a new set of ponies released at the beginning of this month...they are all lovely..I cannot wait for the retirement announcement on July 1. My hubbie and I will hit all the stores buying up the ones that are announced! Fun, fun, fun!!! Kinda like treasure-hunting!!!






Anybody want to make a retirement prediction???

Does anyone know of a message board/forum dedicated to The Trail of Painted Ponies??? I know they have a webpage, but I cannot find a place to discuss them.

Thanks! Pam


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 20, 2006)

Although I don't have any, I can see why you like them, they are gorgeous, I thought about starting to collect them, but I have so much horsie stuff, and I have no idea where I would put them that would be safe....things tend to get broke around here.

But I do admire them alot!


----------



## Windstorm Minis (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi - I LOVE the Painted Ponies!!! I only have 10 right now, but will continue to collect. My daughter gets me one for Christmas and my birthday, so at least I can get 2 a year!!

They are so beautiful!



:

LisaZ


----------



## frekles93 (Jun 20, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]I thought about it once... then I looked around at all my 100+ Breyers and decided space was at a premium.... better not start aother collection!!!! They are really cute!![/SIZE]

April


----------



## CAM (Jun 21, 2006)

I bought one for a family member for her birthday at a horse & cart auction this year. I love them but haven't started a collection just yet. Would be too afraid they would be broken with the little ones running around here.



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know about being a "serious collector", but I have 7 now.

My daughter also buys them for me for Christmas and Birthdays. I keep waiting for the chance to drop the hint that I want my next one to be the Pegasus one. Think it's gorgeous! Ummmm, better hurry with that hint - birthday is in 2 weeks. LOL


----------



## pamk (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi. Thanks for the replies...they are very fun to collect. I guess I would call a serious collector one who keeps up with all the new/retirement info, goes to all Hallmark, western wear, and Dillards stores in a 200 mile radious around her home (plus CALLING out of state Dillards to have them ship ponies to me!! :lol: )

THere are some ponies worth a lot of $$$$$. If you have some of the older ones (2003) keep them up high so they cannot be broken!! If they are in mint condition, with box and packing sytrofoam (very important for collectors) they can be quite an investment. You just have to learn which ones are selling for the high prices and then just get LUCKY in finding them at stores, flea markets, etc. These are some of the older ones that are worth quite a bit..

1. Wildfire (pretty red, yellor, and orange color) orginally sold for around 20.00 and now selling on Ebay for around 250.00

2. Quarter Horse (pony made of US quarters (not REAL quarters, but likeness) ..orginially sold for $25.00 and now selling for around $250.

3. Navajo Blanket (painted like a indial blanket) $20.00 now selling for $350!!!

etc. If you want the investment, be sure to collect "First Editions" and the lowest number made possible.

i.e. Look on bottom of pony, there should be either a hand painted number or printed number that reads 1E - 0001 - 10,000 then it goes to 2E (second edition).

Be sure to keep all the boxes and styrofoam the pony came in!!!

When your pony "retires" check the price on Ebay and that is your investment! ha - Not all retired ponies "sky rocket" in price, but SOME do





They make new pony announcements approximately every six months (June 2006 this year) and retire six ponies every six months (July 1, 2006) this year. You can check this information at the Trail of Painted Ponies website.

So not only are they FUN to collect, they can bring in some extra cash!

Pam


----------



## AngieA (Jun 21, 2006)

It is another addiction for me...anyone like a few thousand Beanie Babies...cheap.....lol Now I have probably 30 Painted Ponies...all first edition and some signed...I promised myself I would not do this again...but I did....Going to put some of them on Ebay this winter when I have nothing to do....sure I am....lol


----------



## pamk (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey..I know what you mean with the Beanie Babies...I still have about 100 bears! HA

I am not "holding on" to extra ponies...the demand for some on Ebay is just too much $$$ for me to do that right now...plus you have to sell while people are buying!! HA I still collect my favorites, but I do not have to have all of them for my personal collection. I have made more money on buying/selling these painted ponies than in eight years of raising minis!!!



: Plus NO overhead! HA

Pam


----------



## fieriq (Jun 28, 2006)

WOW! :new_shocked: I think I have all of them since 2003. I better start looking on eBay! I love the ponies. My mom and brother get them for me for my birthday and Christmas. Are you saying that the little 8 inch ponies are selling for around $250???? I need to do an inventory. I have all the boxes and the styrafoam for all of mine!



Angie said:


> It is another addiction for me...anyone like a few thousand Beanie Babies...cheap.....lol Now I have probably 30 Painted Ponies...all first edition and some signed...I promised myself I would not do this again...but I did....Going to put some of them on Ebay this winter when I have nothing to do....sure I am....lol



I would be interested in any patriotic beanie babies you might have.....



:


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jun 28, 2006)

I am adding them to my Christmas/B-Day list since I don't have an avid flow of money.


----------



## Randolph Cristobal (Sep 20, 2020)

pamk said:


> Hi. Thanks for the replies...they are very fun to collect. I guess I would call a serious collector one who keeps up with all the new/retirement info, goes to all Hallmark, western wear, and Dillards stores in a 200 mile radious around her home (plus CALLING out of state Dillards to have them ship ponies to me!! :lol: )
> 
> THere are some ponies worth a lot of $$$$$. If you have some of the older ones (2003) keep them up high so they cannot be broken!! If they are in mint condition, with box and packing sytrofoam (very important for collectors) they can be quite an investment. You just have to learn which ones are selling for the high prices and then just get LUCKY in finding them at stores, flea markets, etc. These are some of the older ones that are worth quite a bit..
> 
> ...





pamk said:


> Hi. Thanks for the replies...they are very fun to collect. I guess I would call a serious collector one who keeps up with all the new/retirement info, goes to all Hallmark, western wear, and Dillards stores in a 200 mile radious around her home (plus CALLING out of state Dillards to have them ship ponies to me!! :lol: )
> 
> THere are some ponies worth a lot of $$$$$. If you have some of the older ones (2003) keep them up high so they cannot be broken!! If they are in mint condition, with box and packing sytrofoam (very important for collectors) they can be quite an investment. You just have to learn which ones are selling for the high prices and then just get LUCKY in finding them at stores, flea markets, etc. These are some of the older ones that are worth quite a bit..
> 
> ...


Hello Pam, I used to be a collector with most of the original "First Edition". I had to sell all of my collection a few years ago on Ebay with "Wildfire sold for almost $300 over 10 years ago". All I have left is Dillard's Trail of Painted Ponies 3rd Anniversary Autographed Copy Book with Signature Card of September 2004 of (looks like children's signatures) & Original Receipt form Dillard's Scottsdale, AZ. receipt is dated 09-09-04. Do you think anyone would be interested in purchasing this Collectible Item? Email: [email protected]


----------

